# Finally got my music space setup right



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Spent the Thanksgiving weekend moving stuff around and getting rid of two storage units. I can now host a fellow guitarist or two. Just need some art to go above the Blues Cube. Maybe one of those horizontal wall hangers for guitars?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> Spent the Thanksgiving weekend moving stuff around and getting rid of two storage units. I can now host a fellow guitarist or two. Just need some art to go above the Blues Cube. Maybe one of those horizontal wall hangers for guitars?


Stop your killing me blue and and blue tele you must send me both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What's the guitar on the far right? Looks like a cross between a PRS and a new petrucci...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It’s a PRS Core Electric 24


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Great space, and neat Tele!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice! How is the Boss GT-100?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Very nice! How is the Boss GT-100?


It's been fun. Only using about 10% of its capabilities. I've found every tone I've needed in the default patches plus a couple I've downloaded from Tone Central and from Glenn Delaune. I like that I'm not in the eternal pedal buying/trying/selling/swapping game.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

love that space.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice space! And gear too!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Nice space! And gear too!


Come visit someday.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is that an American Deluxe Strat?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Come visit someday.


For sure! Will set up a date.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That is a really nice setup! Spacious.

It's nice to have a place to call your own.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It sure is. Now I have to think of a way to put a door at the top of the stairs. I'll maybe post a pic later to see if you guys have any ideas. It's a tight corner and a normal door won't work. Would have to be sliding of some sort but can't have tracks on the bottom.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> It sure is. Now I have to think of a way to put a door at the top of the stairs. I'll maybe post a pic later to see if you guys have any ideas. It's a tight corner and a normal door won't work. Would have to be sliding of some sort but can't have tracks on the bottom.


Home Depot have doors that slide from the top. What about a pocket door? They are great if you have room inside the wall for one.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I don’t think I do as the space is under the stairs going to the second level on one side and an old brick wall on the other.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Home Depot have doors that slide from the top. What about a pocket door? They are great if you have room inside the wall for one.


We have pocket doors at the cottage and they have tracks top and bottom


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It can have tracks that hold it in the open position but if it doesn’t fit snugly when closed, it might not block off enough sound.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> It can have tracks that hold it in the open position but if it doesn’t fit snugly when closed, it might not block off enough sound.


If installed properly there is no gap! The doors at the cottage fit perfectly together.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What holds the bottom of the door in place when it’s closed?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> What hold the bottom of the door in place when it’s closed?


A track and ours have latches on them! It's not a full length track. The track fits inside the door frame! There is maybe a 3/16 gap between the floor and the door


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> We have pocket doors at the cottage and they have tracks top and bottom


Yes, some do and some don't. It depends on the type you purchase.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Here’s what I’m working with. 3 pound dog for scale


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Here’s what I’m working with. 3 pound dog for scale


That's ruff, ruff, ruff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2017)

Sound dampening curtain?
Sound Absorbing Drapery for Sound Control Applications


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmm, maybe. Will have to check with the boss and do some research. Do you know anyone who has tried these?

Just read this disclaimer:

Note: The Acousti-Curtain does not block sound transmission and should not be used as a noise barrier.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Note: The Acousti-Curtain does not block sound transmission and should not be used as a noise barrier.


Oops .. didn't read through thoroughly.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Oops .. didn't read through thoroughly.


You get points for trying. Seems they're designed to stop surfaces from reflecting sound where normal foam panels won't work like on a window or a mirror.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2017)

Buy industrial headphones for the family?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

If you can convince the wife and two dogs, I’ll buy them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> If you can convince the wife and two dogs, I’ll buy them.


Start playing and they'll probably request them.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

She’s perfected the art of flashing the basement lights.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Here’s what I’m working with. 3 pound dog for scale


How about those barn door types? Or a bookshelf on casters full of safe n sound acting as a giant bass trap. It would need to cover the entire width and height. And be flush.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

1SweetRide said:


> She’s perfected the art of flashing the basement lights.


Just put coloured lights in the basement light sockets. A lot of bands use flashing coloured lights.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

isoneedacoffee said:


> How about those barn door types? Or a bookshelf on casters full of safe n sound acting as a giant bass trap. It would need to cover the entire width and height. And be flush.


I wish I had the room for this idea. It's brilliant.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> Just put coloured lights in the basement light sockets. A lot of bands use flashing coloured lights.


I'd lose the few remaining friends I have.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I was told I look like Bruno mars lmao










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes, I see the resemblance. Your guitar clashes with the couch though.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Decided to go with hanging guitar wall art in that blank space. Wife is mad at me for putting more holes in the wall


----------

